# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Once again, we need to inform you about..

## Rob

a Facebook situation since we do offer a Facebook connect feature. This is created by the TOS (Terms of Service) of the Facebook Mobile Messenger app. If you have downloaded this app, the article in the Huffington Post, "The Insidiousness of Facebook Messenger's Mobile App Terms of Service" is a must read.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sam-fi...b_4365645.html

From the article, here are a few of the more disturbing things you have agreed to when you use the app:

"word for word, a few of the most aggressive app permission you've accepted.

    Allows the app to change the state of network connectivity

    Allows the app to call phone numbers without your intervention. This may result in unexpected charges or calls. Malicious apps may cost you money by making calls without your confirmation.

    Allows the app to send SMS messages. This may result in unexpected charges. Malicious apps may cost you money by sending messages without your confirmation.

    Allows the app to record audio with microphone. This permission allows the app to record audio at any time without your confirmation.

    Allows the app to take pictures and videos with the camera. This permission allows the app to use the camera at any time without your confirmation.

    Allows the app to read you phone's call log, including data about incoming and outgoing calls. This permission allows apps to save your call log data, and malicious apps may share call log data without your knowledge.

    Allows the app to read data about your contacts stored on your phone, including the frequency with which you've called, emailed, or communicated in other ways with specific individuals.

    Allows the app to read personal profile information stored on your device, such as your name and contact information. This means the app can identify you and may send your profile information to others.

    Allows the app to access the phone features of the device. This permission allows the app to determine the phone number and device IDs, whether a call is active, and the remote number connected by a call.

    Allows the app to get a list of accounts known by the phone. This may include any accounts created by applications you have installed. "

-----------------------------------------------------

There is no way that Negril.com would ever create any application that would invade your privacy. We do not even allow your email addresses to be used by anyone. One of our previous managers years ago allowed that once, needless to say they no longer work for us. We value your privacy.

But for the Facebook Mobile Messenger app to use your contact info, camera, microphone, video, etc without your knowledge or confirmation is something anyone using Facebook should take seriously. While using their app, they can record anything you say, take your picture, video the place where you are, find out who and when you talk or text people and keep track of what your friends and family say or send to you. This is the privacy you give  up when using the Facebook Mobile Messenger app.

----------


## captaind

GTFO.......

Man I'm glad I don't use Facebook.......

----------


## Papa Georgie

Wow.  I don't use Facebook either...and I have a rotary phone...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TAH

This kind of crap is exactly why I flat out refuse to use Facebook, or allow anyone in my household to use it either. Evil company.

----------


## Papa Georgie

Evil?  :Confused:

----------


## jamaicarob

another reason i do not use f.b., soon come

----------


## TAH

> Evil?


Yes, evil.

----------


## Long Bay Randy

invasive indeed

----------


## rosalie

glad to see that I am not the only one who has no interest in FB

----------


## MissBlue

this is not the 'regular' Facebook that's used on a computer or laptop - this issue is not universal to Facebook itself. 

the invasive 'permissions' listed  here, which this app requires consent to, are only with the Facebook _MOBILE_ app...  the FB app that is installed and used on a cell phone.

----------


## Jaherring

I am a facebook addict. I do not see it as *evil*. lol.

----------


## Chris B

I get it that some folks have adapted to the FB and social media paradigm... and I'm not exactly a shrinking violet when it comes to my on-line and electronic footprint.  However, when I reviewed the permissions for FB's Messenger, I was flat out astounded over what they were asking for!  Yeah, I know its only for their mobile version of the app, but still, my opinion is that they are asking for far too much to do something so simple.

I'll pass, tyvm.

----------


## kathyl

That's why I don't use the app - you can use 'regular' facebook on your cell....

----------


## MissBlue

yup. Thanks kathyl, my first post wasn't clear -   these permissions only come into play _IF_ you download the new Messenger; but it's not mandatory - you can still use the regular old Facebook mobile app as it is, without Messenger, and therefore don't have to accept those invasive permissions shown above. 

so yeh, I'll also be passing on the mobile FB Messenger app., and will just use my "old"  (lol) regular FB app on my phone.

i don't think FB is evil, any more than i think television is evil -  it's just a tool like anything else....  good or bad is all in how ppl _USE_ a thing.  ppl just have to pay attention, read everything,  know what they are accepting, and not download anything that requires more than one is willing to share.

----------


## Ras Walleye

FB has stated that eventually the only way you will be able to send messages on Facebook mobile is with the messenger app. Not sure when this will be but sooner or later they will give us no choice.

----------


## 360degreewoman

Thanks, Miss Blue, for clarifying this... considering I recently heard some crazy stat that about 70% of FB users use the mobile app... and consider FB has 1.3 billion users... I was about to wipe my brow!  I'm trying to get back into FB after being off for 3 years. So much has changed.

----------


## MissBlue

yes Ras, that is true - if one wants to send FB messages via the mobile FB app, soon come the Messaging app _WILL_ be the only way.  but we still have a choice - we can choose to just continue using the old mobile FB, without messaging. That's my plan, I just won't be using FB messaging on the phone - i can access that on the laptop.

----------


## captaind

Have you tried Smoke Signals?

Heck of a social media app

Cap

----------


## Ras Walleye

Good one Cap. But I personally prefer drums. Much more ominous!

----------


## deanna

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Kat

The Huffington Post article is not correct - read about here at Snopes -----

http://www.snopes.com/computer/facebook/messenger.asp

----------


## Rob

> The Huffington Post article is not correct - read about here at Snopes -----http://www.snopes.com/computer/facebook/messenger.asp


Kat,

Snopes does not say the article is incorrect. Snopes rates it as a "MIXTURE: Multi-colored bullets identify claims which are a mixture of truth and falsehood."

Snopes has a problem with the author's conclusion - not disputing the FB Mobile Messenger TOS:

"Whether Facebook Messenger's TOS are truly "insidious" or not, Sam Fiorella warned that if users are willing to accept TOS as lengthy and involved as Facebook Messenger's without reading them, app developers might be "emboldened" to include even more potentially invasive conditions in future TOS:"

The author of the article says:

"If this many people have not read the Messenger Terms of Service (or have read it and don't care), how emboldened will mobile developers be in the future? I understand the nature of "free" mobile apps. I'm prepared to give up some personal data for the right to access a game, content, or social network for free and to have an improved advertising experience while enjoying that free service. However, Facebook has pushed this too far. It's time we stood up and said "no!"

Snopes comments in reply:

" In order for apps to do what they need to do efficiently, they need to be granted a variety of accesses and permissions by users. Do we accept that such access will not be used for malicious purposes (by either the developers or unauthorized third parties), or do we give up ease of use in exchange for more cumbersome protections?"

Snopes in no way disputes that Facebook Mobile Messenger is making their users agree to their Terms of Service which include:

Allows the app to change the state of network connectivity


Allows the app to call phone numbers without your intervention. This may result in unexpected charges or calls. Malicious apps may cost you money by making calls without your confirmation.


Allows the app to send SMS messages. This may result in unexpected charges. Malicious apps may cost you money by sending messages without your confirmation.


Allows the app to record audio with microphone. This permission allows the app to record audio at any time without your confirmation.


Allows the app to take pictures and videos with the camera. This permission allows the app to use the camera at any time without your confirmation.


Allows the app to read you phone's call log, including data about incoming and outgoing calls. This permission allows apps to save your call log data, and malicious apps may share call log data without your knowledge.


Allows the app to read data about your contacts stored on your phone, including the frequency with which you've called, emailed, or communicated in other ways with specific individuals.


Allows the app to read personal profile information stored on your device, such as your name and contact information. This means the app can identify you and may send your profile information to others.


Allows the app to access the phone features of the device. This permission allows the app to determine the phone number and device IDs, whether a call is active, and the remote number connected by a call.


Allows the app to get a list of accounts known by the phone. This may include any accounts created by applications you have installed.

--------------------------------------------

The original post is correct and nothing in the Snopes link you provide disputes that. It just explains it.

----------


## Kat

The HP articles intent is to scare people about using FB messenger -- the expansion of info from snopes I found to be helpful in explaining what HP left out.  :Cool:

----------


## mud

I really don't think this thread has anything to do with Negril,or Jamaica.so ;like you've always said to people,lets keep it to Jamaica related information.

----------


## SUNBABY BOAT

Thanks for the insight. We appreciate this info.

----------


## Kat

> I really don't think this thread has anything to do with Negril,or Jamaica.so ;like you've always said to people,lets keep it to Jamaica related information.


Agreed Mud - 
have a good day! Time to book, pack and go!!

----------


## Rob

> I really don't think this thread has anything to do with Negril,or Jamaica.so ;like you've always said to people,lets keep it to Jamaica related information.


Mud,

If there wasnt a Facebook Connect option, this could be considered irrelevant information. But since there is, our visitors should be made aware of things that Negril.com connects to.

Kat,

Snopes' take on the issue is interesting, it lets people understand that many apps have the same TOS and that using any free app you are giving up some form of privacy.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

http://www.snopes.com/computer/facebook/messenger.asp

----------


## Rob

Please see the comments above. Snopes does not dispute that the fact that the FB Messenger App does force their users to agree to all stated "perrmissions":

Snopes does not say the article is incorrect. Snopes rates it as a "MIXTURE: Multi-colored bullets identify claims which are a mixture of truth and falsehood."

Snopes has a problem with the author's conclusion - not disputing the FB Mobile Messenger TOS:

"Whether Facebook Messenger's TOS are truly "insidious" or not, Sam Fiorella warned that if users are willing to accept TOS as lengthy and involved as Facebook Messenger's without reading them, app developers might be "emboldened" to include even more potentially invasive conditions in future TOS:"

----------


## captaind

The TOS is a contract.

Nobody reads the fine print of a contract until the sh*t hits the fan.

Did you really think it was free?

soon come

Cap

----------

